# Tenth Degree Red Belt, promoted by Jesus Christ



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w46/Stigander/?action=view&current=video.flv

This is just plain brutal. Make sure you watch till the end, it's both funny and horrifying.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

ending was awesome lol


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

God is all powerful, until he meets pissed off karate guy.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I don't get it. I was laughing at the whole, "wouldn't we all like to be trained by a guy, that was trained by jesus?" 

That was hilarious.

Then, why the hell did the guy in the Gi go nuts? The other guy gave up and he kept going. WTF? Why did none of those douche nozzles stop it once the guy was unconcious? Why did nobody seem upset when he was dropping full knees on an unconcious man? I hope all the people involved run their cars into a light pole. Horrible human beings.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, that guy was going nuts at the end. I could tell the sensei in the black gi at the beginning was extremely contemptful, I'd guess he grabbed his best brawler (i mean, student) for this fight and told him to go hog-wild.

The Jesus guy tried to quit like a dozen times. And it looked like he learned all his moves from Bruce Lee movies. The only significant strike he landed was when he pushed his opponent down, and that did no damage at all.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I'd like to know WTF was going on there? If the guy in plain clothes was just being a dick and they wanted to teach him a lesson, then fine. Kick him around a little and then stop, but why the ******* hell are you pounding on the guy after he gave up? 

As an aside, anyone who still thinks a kick to the groin is a magic bullet, watch this. The guy in the gi goes for the groin shot a few times, looks like he landed at least a couple and it has no noticable effect.

As another aside, why, WHY do guys go for those stupid spinng back fists/kicks. They never land practically and leave you so vulnerable. Pointless and showy as far as I'm concerned. Everybody wants to be Shonie Carter vs. Serra or Loiseau vs. McCarthy.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

the intent seemed clear to me. midwest ****** TMA master guy wanted to display his art's dominance. over someone who claims that he was trained by jesus.

the kid had some athleticism, but he clearly did not want to fight. he was saying from the very beginning that he wasn't going to attack the other guy, the other guy clearly wanted to kill him, literally. 

like i said, funny but horrifying at the same time.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

I thought that was hilarious.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

anyone who would like to know the full story which includes that the victim is mentally challenged can follow the progressing story at this link http://www.bullshido.net/forums/showthread.php?t=88535

I gotta say that the guys on here who think the video is funny are sad.

If this is humorous to you, your F***ed.


----------



## Nicklovin (Aug 17, 2009)

The black belt took it to far. Thats horrible.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

Nicklovin said:


> The black belt took it to far. Thats horrible.


I agree. Hes supposedly a black belt yet he failed to learn the single most important aspect of karate, which is self discipline. Anyone got the story on this? I tried to go to the above posted link but it just comes up blank for me.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I feel like I can't strike at all, I've basically only ever grappled, but I would have legkicked either of these guys until they couldn't stand, and I don't think they would last too long. Yeah yeah, I know, Internet tough guy, but stuff like that just makes me so mad.
How old is that video?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

LOL
Its pretty funny. Until the stupid ******* karate asshole takes it too far. I wanna see them try that shit to Machida.


----------



## Nicklovin (Aug 17, 2009)

*Yeah*

This is all over the internet. Aparently the "Red Belt" is mentaly challenged, but theres all kinds of stories about it. Theres one saying the instructors were marines and that theres a longer "Uncut" video of it. Why none of the people there stepped in idk. They are obviously sick people. If you watch it the Black belt kicked him in the groin and stomped him after he was KOd. The man said he wasnt gonna fight him but that he was gonna do kata.
Aparently this is the Senseis story:

"This dummy was in my shopping center while I was on a Bodyguard Job in Washington, DC. This guy was in the Pizza Hut eating pizza off the plates of others and the Pizza Hut Manager ran him out with a pistol. Later the very same day, police officers were called to remove him from a nearby pharmacy after having been caught reaching into customer's purses. A short time after that, he visited a Napa Auto Parts store next to my Karate Dojo and told the management he planned on teaching in that Dojo and that Jesus taught him. The Napa guys told him he was confused (their polite way of warning the man against such action), but not wanting to miss a show, they told the man they would close early just to watch and that he must not know the owner, which is nobody to play with.. Needless to say, the police pulled him out of the dumpster behind my Karate Dojo where he was neatly placed. Semper Fi to all my Marine brothers. The karate student in the white is also a Marine Sgt. and a brand new Black Belt. Never get stupid with a Marine, you could get jacked up and have your clock stopped. "

Either way its horrible no matter what the story..


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

I wish I knew the story behind this. I'd also like to knock sense into anyone who tells me they are a 10th degree Red Belt under the tutelage of Jesus Christ, but I think the "haha this is funny" stopped after he was dropped the first time.


also boo for head stomps.


Edit* well, after reading the above story, it still doesn't bode well with my innards. rough him up, don't knock him out and hit him while he's down.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

The sensai who apparantly instigated it is apparantly now posting on the bullshido forums.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Breadfan said:


> I wish I knew the story behind this. I'd also like to knock sense into anyone who tells me they are a 10th degree Red Belt under the tutelage of Jesus Christ, but I think the "haha this is funny" stopped after he was dropped the first time.
> 
> 
> also boo for head stomps.


Wanderlei Silva all over again!! :thumb02:


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Wanderlei Silva all over again!! :thumb02:


I like Wandy, but head stomps are too far.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Breadfan said:


> I like Wandy, but head stomps are too far.


Not in the Pride Ring they are not.


----------



## Nicklovin (Aug 17, 2009)

Breadfan said:


> I wish I knew the story behind this. I'd also like to knock sense into anyone who tells me they are a 10th degree Red Belt under the tutelage of Jesus Christ, but I think the "haha this is funny" stopped after he was dropped the first time.
> 
> 
> also boo for head stomps.
> ...


Yeah it makes me sick that people would do this. And that people would let it happen.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Not in the Pride Ring they are not.


touche, salesman.

From what I've read from random forums, Jesus' Karate disciple either ended up in a mental institution or he was murdered... but neither one had any good links to proof or anything of the sort.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats just scary wrong,and the "drag him out of here" at the end is also quite scary.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

OMG 29 str 11 stam leather belt!!


anyone else notice the Diablo pics before and after this vid? lol


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

i thought this was a joke until i saw the guy dropping knees and stomps onto the unconcious dudes head. WTF? how the hell does the sensei even go about defending this? throw his ass in jail, you've the video evidence of assault right there. the 'red belt' didn't even want to fight. fookin' douchetard.

Edit: wooooow this bitch is from dumfries? that's literally right down the street from me. i hope i see this shit on the local news within the next few days.


----------



## Nicklovin (Aug 17, 2009)

If you do let me know
Pesonally you need to send this to your local paper


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This kinda of thing is way karate has a bad rap lol. What an asshole. At what level of karate do you learn the "put someone on the ground and stomp on there head technique", because everything else the chode was doing was pretty damn silly and useless. Mcdojo karate at its finest.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> This kinda of thing is way karate has a bad rap lol. What an asshole. At what level of karate do you learn the "put someone on the ground and stomp on there head technique", because everything else the chode was doing was pretty damn silly and useless. Mcdojo karate at its finest.


Karate has a bad rap?:confused02:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Breadfan said:


> Karate has a bad rap?:confused02:


I hear its practitioners are promoted by Satan.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Breadfan said:


> Karate has a bad rap?:confused02:


A bad rap as in that ninety nine percent of the time when someone says that they are a black belt in karate, nobody thinks they are any tougher then normal or really gives any kind of shit about it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> A bad rap as in that ninety nine percent of the time when someone says that they are a black belt in karate, nobody thinks they are any tougher then normal or really gives any kind of shit about it.


Funny story about that. There was a girl in my highschool who for the first 3 years was going around saying "im a black belt" blah blah so she thought she was really tough. Junior year she gets in a fight with some annoying girl and she kicks the living shit out of the black belt. It was actually funny to watch just how useless Karate is in a real fight. (Unless your Machida ofcourse)

Also who negged me for saying "Wanderlei Silva all over again" Atleast leave your name you internet dweeb.


----------



## Nicklovin (Aug 17, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Funny story about that. There was a girl in my highschool who for the first 3 years was going around saying "im a black belt" blah blah so she thought she was really tough. Junior year she gets in a fight with some annoying girl and she kicks the living shit out of the black belt. It was actually funny to watch just how useless Karate is in a real fight. (Unless your Machida ofcourse)
> 
> Also who negged me for saying "Wanderlei Silva all over again" Atleast leave your name you internet dweeb.


See what makes Karate work for Machida is that he has another style which he applies his Karate to. Karate isnt as much for fighting as it is improving form. Being a black belt in Karate doesnt make you a bad ass without a proper fighting technique.


----------



## PimpSasquatch (Jul 23, 2009)

TheGreg said:


> I gotta say that the guys on here who think the video is funny are sad.
> 
> If this is humorous to you, your F***ed.


agreed. its funny up untill the point it becomes attempted murder, rough the guy up a bit fair enough, but what the ****... the guy clearly didnt want to fight at all, the black belt was a first degree shithead. i hope he receives a bigger beatdown than he gave to this poor guy.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

That was brutal, but awesome. The ending was a little excessive for me, but that's how it was pre-MMA.

Makes me glad I take BJJ from a blackbelt under Royler Gracie. I'm a little more confident in his skills than a guy I can't see/hear/spar with.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Maybe we should put that black dude in Bully Beatdown against AA??? ( :


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

clever bastard uploaded this video over a decade after it happened, which means it might be 'out of date crime' or something like that...
i just wish someone other than court would show him what justice means


----------



## Animalmother (Aug 15, 2009)

It saddens me truly to witness this, they should both be sent to jail and stripped of their belts, since they have ignored the basic principles of Karate;self discipline and using it in a positive way.

P.s: Maybe give a graphic warning or something because the title could be misleading to someone or offend someone.


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

Mentally disturbed man beaten and stomped by A-type douchebag while other d-bags stand around and let it happen. Compelling television.

Although I have to admit to being something of a horrible person since I giggled several times because of how much the crazy guy reminds me of Bruce Leeroy from the The Last Dragon.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

This video was kinda funny until the end. I loved how the karate guy tried to kill the jesus guy with every punch.:thumb02: Like rogan said, the principle of karate is to kill with one blow, he really tried it. I know its disgusting, but he just goes on and on after its over, lol.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Adasko said:


> clever bastard uploaded this video over a decade after it happened, which means it might be 'out of date crime' or something like that...
> i just wish someone other than court would show him what justice means


Statue of limitations. Same thing Kimbo did with his fight videos.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Statue of limitations. Same thing Kimbo did with his fight videos.


_Statute_ of limitations. That's a funny typo.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

IronMan said:


> _Statute_ of limitations. That's a funny typo.


Its even funnier cause i actually looked it up and still didnt notice that it is statute. Cant call it a typo if i actually thought it was statue lol.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i've seen the statue of limitations, its quite nice


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kay_o_ken said:


> i've seen the statue of limitations, its quite nice


Is it now?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I find it disgraceful. It goes against everything to do with martial arts.

He seemed somewhat mentally challenged to to treat ANY person like that is f*cking disgraceful. I hope they got some serious consequences for that.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, this whole thing is fucked up. **** that dojo and **** people like that. No honor, no respect and the dude almost got his ass beat to boot. What a ******* douchenozzle. I hope that dojo is shut the **** down and that guy goes to jail. Seriously. Beating some dude on the ground who is clearly unconcious is ******* the lowest thing a person can possibly do. I hope this man and all of the other men who are watching and not doing anything die in a horrific fire. Slowly. **** this shit.


EDIT: Also, I d on't care about "Statute of limitations" I've asked the guy who lives down the road from Dumphries to hit me with emails and phone numbers from the local newspaper. Even if the law doesn't classify him as a criminal, the people of the world will classify him as a grade A ******* douchenozzle and he'll get loads of bad press and hopefully run out of town.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Come on people, it was the '80s. Everyone was high on the crack cocaine. I'm pretty sure this was just a PSA designed to warn about the dangers of drug abuse...and getting martial arts training from the Lamb of God:

Student: Lord, how do I defend against an attack?
Jesus: Point sternly, and say 'Stop that! I don't fight'.
Student: That'll work?
Jesus: I don't see why not, but there is an alternative.
Student: Awesome, what is it?
Jesus: Turn the other cheek.
Student: Great, but this red belt is really more of a sash.
Jesus: I know, isn't it fabulous? Now go and share what you've learned with some assholes.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Yeah it happened in 1984 I think.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Wow, this whole thing is fucked up. **** that dojo and **** people like that. No honor, no respect and the dude almost got his ass beat to boot. What a ******* douchenozzle. I hope that dojo is shut the **** down and that guy goes to jail. Seriously. *Beating some dude on the ground who is clearly unconcious is ******* the lowest thing a person can possibly do*. I hope this man and all of the other men who are watching and not doing anything die in a horrific fire. Slowly. **** this shit.


I completely agree in this circumstance, but what if some one had a gun to your face or threatened your family? i would stomp on them until there head crushed wouldnt you. bit of stupid reply but i just wanted to point out that there is times when it could be OK to do something like this.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

That is a way obvious exception man lol. Especially considering that is a fight for your LIFE!


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> That is a way obvious exception man lol. Especially considering that is a fight for your LIFE!


yeah i know sorry lol

just when i was reading your post, it just made me think of that for some reason lol.


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

crispsteez said:


> Edit: wooooow this bitch is from dumfries? that's literally right down the street from me. i hope i see this shit on the local news within the next few days.


Not Dumfries! No!!!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

you live in dumphries too? Hook me up with some info on contacting your newspaper plox.


----------

